# Do you prefer laptops, tablets, phones and other portables or desktops?



## KippLink (Jan 9, 2021)

I am kinda curious on this topic as ever since we stepped in to the age of mobile tech the desktop has been slowly vanishing. Yet it is still pretty much an unbeatable choice if you have a need for a powerful system and plan to perform upgrades which is a bit more tricky on mobile tech. However in the past few years i havent really seen a desktop at any of my friends except very few who use it for either gaming or some powerful software needs. I am curious if people still prefer the desktop computer or a laptop or none of the above and are happy with their tablets and phones.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 9, 2021)

I used to have laptops because I was always on the go. Now, after 3 of them dying less than 2 years in, and scummy computer centers doing illegal things instead of repairing the damn thing, I decided Desktop is safer and lasts much much longer since it's built for the stuff I use it for.



Spoiler



In a store called Future Shop (Best Buy bought them out later on) I sent my laptop in 3 times to get repaired. There was a warranty that, after the third time, they'd replace the laptop completely. Out of these three times, screws were missing, my USB slots had collapsed and people were saving files and even blackmailing people. My laptop cam was permanently on after that so I just taped it up. Oh yea...and by the third time I sent it in, they got bought out so the warranty was now void.



Never owned a tablet but I've used them before and they're so much slower/unreliable.
My phone is for talk and text.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 9, 2021)

KippLink said:


> I am kinda curious on this topic as ever since we stepped in to the age of mobile tech the desktop has been slowly vanishing. Yet it is still pretty much an unbeatable choice if you have a need for a powerful system and plan to perform upgrades which is a bit more tricky on mobile tech. However in the past few years i havent really seen a desktop at any of my friends except very few who use it for either gaming or some powerful software needs. I am curious if people still prefer the desktop computer or a laptop or none of the above and are happy with their tablets and phones.



I pefer a desktop...no question. No other device can handle the sheer horsepower with the proper cooling and heat sink room. Total customization easily, liquid cooling options for near silent operation, proper room for true graphic card hardware heat-sinks/fans and not "emulated equivalent", no question about it, I'll take a desktop any day!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 9, 2021)

Desktops. Because of lockdown and uni I'm currently stuck 200 miles from my computer. Which I do most of my art on. So that sucks. 

I've been practicing on mobile in the meantime. It's definitely a different experience


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 9, 2021)

If I'm doing work or writing, I'd rather use laptop since it is just easier type at speed on keyboard. I do like typing at the home desktop we have set up because it has three monitors so if I'm writing, I can have Word or LibreOffice open on one, Scrivener on another, and webpages I have open plot research stuff on the third. It also lets me have multiple documents open at once. I also prefer to code at the desktop. 

I hate mobile phones, mainly because typing on them is annoying if you have big hands. I will admit to secretly liking my Kindle since it makes reading faster and easier.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 9, 2021)

Miles Marsalis said:


> If I'm doing work or writing, I'd rather use laptop since it is just easier type at speed on keyboard. I do like typing at the home desktop we have set up because it has three monitors so if I'm writing, I can have Word or LibreOffice open on one, Scrivener on another, and webpages I have open plot research stuff on the third. It also lets me have multiple documents open at once. I also prefer to code at the desktop.
> 
> I hate mobile phones, mainly because typing on them is annoying if you have big hands. I will admit to secretly liking my Kindle since it makes reading faster and easier.


Oh I love my mobile phone just for the sheer accessibility. Never been able to get into ebooks though :/


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Jan 9, 2021)

100% prefer Desktops but there's a place and space for the other, though I am not sold on the idea of a tablet since it's such an "inbetweeny" of a laptop and phone that I cannot justify getting one or find a good usage area.

A free day, I typically probably spend 90% on my desktop if not more, while the other 10% is phone sometimes split with my old laptop. A comfy desk, comfy chair with a big monitor, clicky keyboard and instant loading of anything is just preferred. On lazy days I may slouch a bit on the sofa in front of the TV and whip up the phone, but in most cases I remain at that desk until it's bed time, and If I'm not tired enough I go on the laptop as I rather type on an actual keyboard than a smartphone. However some days I am just too tired or lazy to plug in the charger, or have a small laptop propped up in bed and just want to sleep, that's when the phone comes out again with a youtube video or two to fall asleep to.

I don't really have a livestyle where I move around a lot or need to bring a good laptop somewhere or do work on the go. A basic smartphone gets me through the day if I'm out really and the rest I spend at home in front of a big desk and a big computer.


----------



## Simo (Jan 10, 2021)

Desktops. Cheaper, better for typing, and you can fix them yourself.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Jan 10, 2021)

I prefer laptops. On the go for hasty situations, yet portable enough to store away in a backpack or so without anything else getting in the way.

Sure, you'll have those moments where you...sometimes lose the charger or something, but it's a little bit better in my opinion. That, and the main reason why I prefer a laptop over a phone?

No text to speech. The autocorrect feature is seemingly non-existent on this laptop, so I don't have to worry about any wrong words or misaligned meanings coming into play.

When I type, it's my words alone, not what it assumes to be correct. And that, and the speed of it all is a lot easier than a phone. Bit too small and restrictive for me in my opinion.

In conclusion, laptops. They've never failed me yet, so I'll keep coming back to it, time after time!

Now to get a more modern laptop...


----------



## Ziv (Jan 10, 2021)

Desktops.
I work in a field where people use (and buy) compute nodes. An analysis that takes 30 seconds on my desktop will take several minutes on my laptop, and I don't have time for that.


----------



## KippLink (Jan 10, 2021)

Wow i am actually impressed how many desktop pc fans there are, this makes me very happy to know as despite moving to a laptop few years ago i still miss the full power system especially the bigger screen. Funny enough i got myself a laptop only because i needed portability but ever since i finished my studies and work experiences my laptop hasn't left my house in years lol


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 10, 2021)

Mambi said:


> No other device can handle the sheer horsepower with the proper cooling and heat sink room.


@Mambi So can coyotes in search of birdies. 





But in all honesty - @KippLink I'm in agreement with you; that desktops are _clearly_ the way to go.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 10, 2021)

Desktop. Always desktop. Nothing beats being able to have 3 large screens where you can pay attention to and watch everything that goes on. Be it on Youtube, Odysee, Bitchute, Discord, Telegram, +++. 

I miss having 4 actually..


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 10, 2021)

Laptops are for finance work in my eyes.  Carry it around, solve people's money issues and then put it away.  MAYBE for creative writing too, to write when the muse strikes instead of waiting and losing the moment?

Smartphones are for just those - contact people and look something up in an urgent situation.  They're a supplement for intelligence, not a substitute.

Tablets?  A portable and generally less-searchable way to read, and maybe a portable movie or film station.

For ANYTHING else, and definitely anything where mobility is not an issue, a desktop is the best option.  Easier to fix if it goes wrong, easier to custom-tune to exactly what you need.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 10, 2021)

Simo said:


> Desktops. Cheaper, better for typing, and you can fix them yourself.


That is another upside to desktops. It's easier to fix them on your own without specialized tools. While portability has its benefits, the smaller components in newer tablets, phones, and laptops are a strain to repair.


----------



## zeroPony (Jan 10, 2021)

I prefer the desktop, because it's more powerful than laptops.
However I use my laptop from work, because all software is already set up.
Phone for anything else (reading e-books, youtube, maps, navigation, browsing in spare time and so on).
Month ago I took my brother's 7" tablet for a while. It's quite interesting to see and draw from a tablet rather than from a monitor or phone. Reading books is also quite easier.


----------



## Mop (Jan 10, 2021)

I think they're all very useful, just for different purposes. I don't have a preference since I use each enough (other than desktop) that it would be a real nuisance to lose any of them. 

My main setup is a laptop for productivity + gaming, and a 10" tablet for youtube/twitch/netflix so that I can watch stuff while cozy in bed.


----------



## Raever (Jan 11, 2021)

I tend to prefer laptops for work but desktops for everything else.
If I'm laying in bed...obviously a phone, for the ease of just relaxing.

If I'm playing something like dnd with a friend I might buy a tablet...just because their smaller and more maneuverable than a laptop.

I guess I like using different things for different purposes.
But if I had to base it off of utility...desktops are my preference.


----------



## Kinare (Jan 12, 2021)

Desktop preferred for when I'm able to be at home.

Laptop is nice because transportability, but it's also a pain and more expensive to get similar specs. I only have one myself because I work nights and need something to keep me awake at work, but I can't game much on it anymore (too uncomfy for where I have to sit in this house and the wireless mouse I got really strains my hand to use). It's mostly used for just watching stuff and playing simple games now, ha. I did use it as a primary PC though for a solid few months when my desktop died and I didn't have money to repair it, but I was also able to sit at a desk with it at home so it was almost the same setup minus some QoL things (like good speakers, better keyboard, enough USB ports for all of the things, and just flat out better specs).


----------



## Vesper The Coyusky (Jan 12, 2021)

Eh this one's kinda uneven for me. I use a laptop/smartphone. Desktop is nice, but having tangled cables is a problem. Not to mention the buildup of dust overtime. It gets annoying having to keep it maintained from time to time. Even though it's cheaper than a laptop, it's just limited in my eyes. I now have a desktop, but I kind of want everything available (keyboard,mouse,monitor). on one device, and thats a laptop. I don't get the latest one (too expensive). I have a Macbook Pro from 2013 that had a bad screen got for less than 400$ replaced the screen it runs 720p and 1080p YouTube videos, without lag. Also plays retro games very well. 
I'm pretty tech savy myself and I like my devices to be portable whether I need it to take it with me. Less cables to get tangled and the buildup of dust is less suseptible. But if you prefer a desktop, nothing wrong with that. In fact I have a desktop now, but I don't use it because of my moving situation.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 12, 2021)

Both the desktop, the smartphone and the laptop are indispensable for work - The desktop I would be sort of able to do without if I attached a mouse and keyboard to my laptop, but it's just not the same + I have hte more sizeable files on the desktop - my laptop only has a small SSD - cause it keeps the price point down. The laptop I do most of my work on + it's portable. I don't need hideous amounts of computing power regardlessly, most of my stuff is text processing anyway. 
Smartphone is indispensable for contacting people, contact management on the go, etc.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jan 12, 2021)

i like the hard set station of the desktop, i sometimes used laptops but for most it was for more lazy things like web surfing instead of anything art related


----------



## MagnusLucra (Jan 21, 2021)

School: Tablet PC - I used a microsoft surface while I was in school, and it was awesome for note taking.
Work: Laptop - Docking stations, portability is great. Also just good security practices having employees always be near their machines.
Art: Ipad - That new pen is hot.
Gaming: Desltop - I've had several, all amazing, but I always get offers from people to buy them... Gaming on a laptop is not ideal.


----------



## .Antho (Jan 27, 2021)

Personally, the dream set up would have to be a thin and light laptop, egpu, and nice monitor, keyboard & mouse to dock into. Portability and a low-profile when you need it, and an absolute gaming beast when you don't.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 27, 2021)

Phones, by a landslide. They are just so much more convenient than anything else on the market right now and are able to do most of what full PCs can do minus the raw horsepower.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 28, 2021)

I have a fairly expensive gaming laptop that I bought 6 yrs ago and which still works good. It's bulky, but it's good for pretty much everything: gaming, work, etc.
I've had little stability and certainty in my life, and I had to travel regularly, so it's very convenient to have a laptop that allows me to do anything I might want anywhere I might want.


----------



## Hogo (Jan 28, 2021)

Desktop because I'm on my phone when it's dead at work all the time and I have gotten serious text neck issues to the point where I should probably see a chiropractor or physical therapist. (butlolhealthinsurance)

Laptops get all hot but they're not bad, but a keyboard built into a structure is just never as satisfying as that clickity click clack I'm hearing right now as I blitz through yet another mundane expression of my personal preferences. 

Tablets are for people with personal assistants and a corner office on the top floor.


----------



## Pomorek (Feb 5, 2021)

Desktop, hands down.

I may be spoiled in this respect but I really prefer to have separate keyboard, pointing device (I hate touchpads, but trackballs are my thing) and a huge hi-res IPS screen. And all that even before getting to the fact that my 3D art requires enormous amount of processing power which laptops generally can't provide. 

In fact I find laptops to be surprisingly uncomfortable to use for any longer stretch of time. Probably it's just me, but I easily get stiff joints or muscles from it, no matter what. While on a desktop I have no such problems, I can use it for whole day.

As I currently need to travel for jobstuff, I'm getting surprising amount of mileage from my inexpensive (around $200 equivalent) phone. All sorts of internet things, keeping contact with people, reading books, using maps, heck, even rudimentary office tasks. I have a laptop but most of the time I can't be bothered to take it out of the bag, when the phone is enough.

By the way, in the autumn I encountered some articles saying that all the talk about "death of desktop PC" was exaggerated and premature. While the PC no longer holds the biggest sales volume and got limited into a niche - within this niche it's holding on well and is not going away.


----------



## anonfoxer (Feb 6, 2021)

Desktop no question. if I need something portable and useable I use my phone, and if I need more than my phone but still need to be portable I use a single board computer. Have too many of them, so theyre nice to put to use like that. And considering on the rare occasions im out and about and need a comptuer, I wont need much more than an SBC. 
If i decide thought that I wanted a laptop, A Razer Blade Stealth would probably be my first choice for the reasons that FunniValentine said below: VVV


FunniValentine said:


> Personally, the dream set up would have to be a thin and light laptop, egpu, and nice monitor, keyboard & mouse to dock into. Portability and a low-profile when you need it, and an absolute gaming beast when you don't.


----------



## Deathless (Feb 6, 2021)

Laptops are where it's at, no cap.
I've always been a laptop user and I don't really have much complaints about it. My laptop can run games like Clone Hero and Minecraft (the only games I really care about) pretty well, along with other games like R6, Garry's Mod, Left 4 Dead, and other big boy games. Also taking my laptop wherever I go is a big part of it too. 

My brother has a gaming laptop (which is a crime against everything) and it sucks so bad. He's had so many issues with it over the past (I think) 2 years he's had it, so that's a negative about the laptop world. Lesson learnt: DON'T GET A GAMING LAPTOP, THEY SUCK.

I've been through 2 laptops in the last... I'm gonna say 6-7 years, both HP, and my old one still works decently. I was never a fan of desktop computers, like yeah I know they can run games well and all that, but I like the comfort and portability of a laptop. I personally like small spaces, and laptops don't take up a lot of room, so I have more room for more stuff!


----------



## DrifterJellybean (Feb 7, 2021)

Laptops and tablets, mostly because I like not having to start over when there is a power outage and because I'm usually away from home when I work.


----------



## ScalyDragon (Mar 2, 2021)

iPad for drawing stuff and watching Netflix, otherwise MacBook Pro with two 4k displays and desktop input tier on a dock. I had beefy desktop machines for everything for quite a long time (especially during school time) and I simply hate sitting beside a large heater all day. Also taking the laptop to the couch or bed for browsing without changing the device is quite convenient. I experienced it is also kinda cool to change between work and home with just changing the laptop. One TB3 plug is all you need 
I still have a gaming rig, but this one is only intended for gaming or Windows-only performance intensive tasks.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 2, 2021)

Desktop. Higher power, bigger screen, modular parts. Plus I hate touchscreens.


----------

